

Growing Sales with Smarter Systems - collin128
http://blog.voltagecrm.com/growing-sales-with-smarter-systems/
A new partnership between humans and machines will open opportunities for people to focus on uniquely human strengths. Higher level “sense-making” skills will be increasingly valued as we leverage data to create unique insights critical to decision making. The CRM system is evolving beyond the database. We envision the future of sales software as being a truly “Smart Application” that will tie together all the tools of the trade and automate the non-value adding processes.<p>This state of true sales automation will create the next generation of super-human salespeople by enabling them to outthink and outwork their competition while doing less work.
======
collin128
This article is meant to highlight the goal of brining together the multiple
different systems a sales team must use to in order to streamline their job
and allow them to focus on the skills that are uniquely human.

------
ckluis
Collin email me at ckluis {at google's email} for tips on how to revamp your
blog for conversions.

~~~
alexandraskey
Great offer!

